# What do you think of this combo?



## surferboyda1 (Sep 7, 2004)

For the last week I have been taking the following combo

1-pill of Methyl D
1-pill of Oxalone
2-pills of M1T

Once done my second week i will move up 2 pills of each daily with 4 meals a day and 2 weight gain shakes along with a protein shake and 4-L-Arginine along with a TBSP of creatine. Currently I am 24 with a 150 pound frame with ambitions to gain anywhere from 15-25 pounds in my 2 month cycle.

What does everyone think of my regimen? Is the combination of all of these going to have any kind of detrimental effect on my health? Thanks for your input, Wieber.


----------



## cappo5150 (Sep 7, 2004)

Youre going to be on that cycle for 2 months? Hope your on a Donor list. Plus you shouldnt do 2 methyls at once.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Sep 7, 2004)

Those sound like PH's brotha! Check yourself! But other than that ,an all oral cycle Is against one of tha 10 commandments Homey. But if you really feel'n it, OH BABAY ,you better get a GANG of LIVER PROTECTION or yours  will make Medical history in a mad way.   Thats REAL playa!                               Peace n Love


----------



## pop (Sep 8, 2004)

wat  liver  protection  can i get  2  help  with  dianobol  plz guys


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey suferboy if I'm not mistaken all three of those products are methylated. Thats not smart to run all of that together. 8 weeks of that much methylated orals is just asking for liver trouble. You may want to rethink your cycle plan.


----------



## surferboyda1 (Sep 8, 2004)

If im not mistaken the M1T contain milk thistle in order to maintain and prevent liver damage, also, these along with the Methyl-D are absorbed straight into your system are they not? Oxavar, a form of oxalone with its Methyl attachment allows the molecule to enter the blood plasma without being destroyed by the liver. So my liver should be safe just by adding a couple of milk thistles into my diet should it not since these bypass it altogether?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 8, 2004)

I've heard of NAC in LegalGear's M1T but it isn't going to magically prevent anything, they are there to help. Methylation like you mention, is what places a strain on the liver, otherwise the liver would break it down. By not allowing the liver to break it down, the liver works overtime trying to do so, until it achieves this.

Nobody can tell you what is safe or not, some people have done very heavy oral cycles and been fine, one person from another board had liver problems after 4 weeks of M1T, however I'd believe this person to have genetic predisposition and a preexisting condition they would have known about if they had been tested.

Every time I see cycles like this though I cringe, someone is generally afraid of a widdy biddy needle, but is all ready to take risks by dropping pills left and right.

Your health, your responsibility.

Good luck


----------



## surferboyda1 (Sep 8, 2004)

so what would you recommend if not this cycle that i am on then ?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 8, 2004)

surferboyda1 said:
			
		

> For the last week I have been taking the following combo
> 
> 1-pill of Methyl D
> 1-pill of Oxalone
> 2-pills of M1T



First of all what mg are they?

secondly, do not combine methyls, bad idea.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 8, 2004)

Forget the methyls. Go with S1+ for 4 weeks. PCT with Nolva. DO NOT STACK MD WITH M1T! Get two of these: http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=816. Read the reviews.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Surfer Boy if you want a good stack try 1-TU and MD. It worked really nice for me. Since my anxiety was ok on that I might actually do another cycle of that soon.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 11, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> Hey Surfer Boy if you want a good stack try 1-TU and MD. It worked really nice for me. Since my anxiety was ok on that I might actually do another cycle of that soon.


Hey TrojanMan, how did that cycle look, what were the results/sides/pct recovery like? I plan to do a 1-AD/MD cycle next.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey Pirate skip the 1-AD. It converts to 1-t anyways. So its more effective and you don't have to worry how much is actually getting converted. Nutrex is the maker of the 1-TU that I took and Gaspari is the MD that I took. Matter of fact I have a bottle of the MD left that I may use with some 1-TU soon. I took the label dose of 1-TU and 3mg ED of the MD. If I could do it over again I would up the doses. I assume this wouldn't be your first PH cycle right? Now Gaspari and others are saying up to 6mg of MD is ok. I have friends that have had great success on twice the dose of 1-TU then whats on the label. So I would up the dose to that on 1-TU and keep my MD at 3mg. Or you could go up to 6mg but I haven't heard any feedback on high dose MD yet. Do a search on my Journal thread. I gave all my results there. Its worth a look.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 16, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=29488


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 16, 2004)

I think I gained like 18 lbs on this cycle...and I kept all but a few pounds of it. My strength stayed with me too. So I would give it a shot...matter fact the more I think about how great it went the more I wanna do it again.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks for the insight. I have a MD product that just happens to have a little 1-AD in it. I plan to stack it with 4-AD. I will be taking 9 mg MD ED. Only 4 weeks. I don't want to do 1-T for this stack. I'm not looking to gain a lot, and I don't want the lethergy. If I did, I'd go with M1T again.


----------



## Sebas (Jul 15, 2005)

im takin 10mg md 10 oxal/day just started....let u know how it goes


----------



## Addiction (Jul 17, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Forget the methyls. Go with S1+ for 4 weeks. PCT with Nolva. DO NOT STACK MD WITH M1T! Get two of these: http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=816. Read the reviews.


NO PRODUCT FOUND?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 17, 2005)

Addiction said:
			
		

> NO PRODUCT FOUND?



S1+ is no longer made/sold.


----------

